# Any good freeze dried raw brands?



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

SO it's getting to be camping time for our family and when we camp we camp hard, several day stretches, sometimes upwards of a week. I know it could be feasible to bring about three days worth of food in a cooler of ice. If we had longer trips, though, I don't want to have to worry about her food going bad, especially if we're doing a long road trip. Has anyone had any experience with longer camping trips with a raw fed dog or any freeze-dried foods?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We personally haven't been camping with ours and raw, but I know some who have. All of them have packed coolers with the meat already frozen and lots of ice all over it, and apparently all has been good with it.

Im not familiar with any commercial "raw", but if you go that route look for brands with nothing "extra" added.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

That's good to know that it will last. Our chest freezer keeps stuff at around 0 so I think it would be okay. I'll do some research and if I find anything decent I'll post..


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I may have the name wrong but there is a cooler called a Yeti, I think, that claims it keeps stuff cold for a week.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I may have the name wrong but there is a cooler called a Yeti, I think, that claims it keeps stuff cold for a week.


Yes, and they range from about $300- $1000. But there are some knock offs like RTIC that are just as good, and way less than half the price.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Yes, and they range from about $300- $1000. But there are some knock offs like RTIC that are just as good, and way less than half the price.


OOOHHH, they don't give those away!


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

WOW I could buy another freezer for that kind of money.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've used freeze dried foods. Primal and Stella and Chewy's are the 2 my pups like. These are "shaped" pieces, but they crumble apart fairly easily. My lot won't touch Honest Kitchen, Only Natural pet, or Trufoods. They're iffy on Spot Farms. I don't get these foods often because they can be rather pricey. I wish my lot liked the "powder" version better, they're a tiny bit less expensive.


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Everything I've found has a bunch of added stuff in it like veggies and other things that we don't really want to feed her so I think we'll just try bringing frozen meals with us


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If you camp and take regular overnight trips, you will get a routine and it will be easy. You'll find what works for you. For us personally, it would be the cooler with whole raw food option. I just don't don't trust the freeze dried and pre mades.


----------



## OtherGuy (Nov 30, 2016)

If packing food is impossible, I'd consider ZiwiPeak.

Bill


----------



## OldGnarlHead (Feb 17, 2016)

Good to know


----------

